# [VERKAUFE] Asus Nvidia GTX 670 DirectCU II OC-Edition 155€ VB



## superneroes (25. April 2015)

*[VERKAUFE] Asus Nvidia GTX 670 DirectCU II OC-Edition 140€ VB*

Ich würde gerne meine GTX 670 aus dem Hause Asus  mit der Bezeichnung GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5 loswerden. Die Grafikkarte ist gebraucht,  funktioniert aber einwandfrei und befindet sich äußerlich wie auch  technisch in einem Top Zustand. Die Karte zeigt keine Anzeichen von Spulenfiepen. Auf  Wunsch kann zu der Karte auch der Lieferumfang bestehend aus einem 2x  Molex zu 6-pin PCI Kabel, sowie einer Treiber-CD und dem Original  Handbuch geliefert werden. 
Als Zahlungsmethode akzeptiere ich Paypal (gerne auch mit Käuferschutz).
Bei Interesse oder Fragen einfach PN an mich.

Liebe Grüße,
superneroes


----------

